# umm



## Jeannine (Apr 14, 2012)

*Central x Eastern Bearded Dragon *:shock:


----------



## Australis (Apr 14, 2012)

Cool story, tell it again.


----------



## lil_timmy (Apr 14, 2012)

Wow! who would have thought? lol


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 14, 2012)

Australis said:


> Cool story, tell it again.



Nice story Lady?

haha


----------



## Frozenmouse (Apr 14, 2012)

they are on herp trader for sale they look ugly

The Herp Trader


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Apr 14, 2012)

y not..... look at the carpets going around now... im still waiting to c a woma x bhp, are these going yet?


----------



## Shotta (Apr 14, 2012)

lol they are on the species list central x eastern bearded


----------



## Jimbobulan (Apr 20, 2012)

Jeannine said:


> *Central x Eastern Bearded Dragon *:shock:




You should write a book!


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 20, 2012)

i like bitzas lol


----------



## crazzzylizard (Apr 20, 2012)

Australis said:


> Cool story, tell it again.



*Central x Eastern Bearded Dragon :shock:*


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 20, 2012)

lol ,This thread is still here... Awesome!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Apr 20, 2012)

My favourite part was the bit about the dragon.


----------



## Batanga (Apr 20, 2012)

I used to like this thread until I took an arrow to the knee


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 20, 2012)

Batanga said:


> I used to like this thread until I took an arrow to the knee


I used to tell arrow to the knee jokes, then I took a sense of humor to the head.


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 20, 2012)

snakeluvver said:


> I used to tell arrow to the knee jokes, then I took a sense of humor to the head.


hur hur hur that is so funny


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Apr 20, 2012)

:facepalm: That is all.


----------



## Paul Atkinson (Apr 20, 2012)

Snake_Whisperer said:


> :facepalm: That is all.


I hope not, I'm waiting for the sequel!!


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 20, 2012)

Stories like that make me all mushy inside and I start crying, sob!


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 21, 2012)

Paul Atkinson said:


> I hope not, I'm waiting for the sequel!!


It'll probably be called:*Blue Green Tree Pythons :shock:*


----------



## Jimbobulan (Apr 21, 2012)

Jeannine said:


> *Central x Eastern Bearded Dragon *:shock:



Maybe it could be the crossening. There can only be one!


----------

